# Blood bubbles from drains



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun with slaughterhouses.

_Residents of Koscierzyna, a small Polish town, called in the police and ambulance service to investigate after blood began streaming out from under manhole covers._

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...wn-in-shock-as-blood-bubbles-from-drains.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like one of the ten plagues - next come the frogs:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard of the term "the street ran red with blood", but it wasn't usually associated with a meat packing plant.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought it was 'the river ran red with blood'?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^ Different plague


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

So how many though it was a sign of the apocolips? Show of hands...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the halloweenee in me thought it would make a cool effect, but the other part of me is horrified...*shiver*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love how because the blood is now off the street, it's all resolved. Why is that stuff going straight into the sewers to begin with? Ahhh....the EU.


----------

